# Leaky Faucets



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Both the kitchen and bathroom faucets started leaking. Talked to dealer and they're covered under warranty.

Expected them to provide replacement rubber washers but instead they gave me new two faucets! So now I have some replacement parts!

Changing the bathroom faucet was no problem; the kitchen one was another matter. Turned out it was easier to remove the outside cooktop and get at the faucet that way, than to remove the entire kitchen counter. Egaads what a job that would have been!

Have pics and will post soon.

Anyone else have to replace their kitchen faucet? If so, did you use the same method as me?

Jody


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My bathroom faucet leaked under the handles and during the warranty period. However I decided to replace it with a high quality brass unit since the original Outback faucets are cheapies.

The kitchen faucet is now getting wiggly and on it's way out too.

FYI, there is a tool called a basin wrench that will allow you to get up there to those faucet bolts. Even if you can't see them but can get your arm up in the area. It's a life saver







My apologies if you already know about this little gem. For those who may not, here's a picture. The head will swivel 90 degrees to the side from the position it's shown in.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Mine are both leaking.... I have already talked to my dealer and they will be fixed under warranty at the end of the year.

I took the kitchen faucet apart and put it back together a little tighter and it leaks a lot less... I'm wondering how my dealer could have possibly missed it thought, it leaked from day 1.

Greg


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

When you say "leak" is that a drip type or is it leaking from the faucet body somewhere?

I haven't had any problems, I did replace the strainer in the bathroom to get rid of the waterpick spray pattern.

Kevin


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hurricane,
The kitchen faucet leaked when it was turned on. ie: dripped from the pivot point.

Bathroom leaked from the hot tap side. It was also very 'squeeky' sounding when opening.

When I took apart the old kitchen faucet, I removed the ball valve and noticed the rubber washer on the hot side was pushed into the housing. The cold washer was out. I could push the cold one in with my finger and it would pop out on it's own. Not so with the hot.

I wasn't able to get the washer/spring mechanism out so that's why I did the whole faucet-replacment job.

Too bad it doesn't qualify as a mod! LOL


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Pictures posted in "Members Misc. Photos" section. See pictures with caption "replacing kitchen faucet on the 26RS". There are 11 pictures in total.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Like Jim did. We replaced both with a better grade from home depot. Used the moen chrome/white long neck faucet with center pull out rinse for kitchen and a brass one for the bath. No problems getting them in but I did have to enlarge the kitchen faucet center hole. Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OOOOO a pull out kitchen faucet. Me thinks me likes!








I'll give those a hard look when I replace it in the off season. The original still has a couple of trips left in it.


----------

